
Why I quit micro-dosing? - kumartanmay
https://ericaavey.com/2019/11/13/why-i-quit-microdosing/
======
kumartanmay
My therapist informed recently that counselling sessions should continue even
if you feel healed because the anxiety might return and counselling helps to
maintain a direction towards autonomy. Thankfully, I am not suggested for
dosing. In order to maintain autonomy, I have not seen my therapist for a
month now after meeting her for at least twice every month in last 16 months.
I do agree with the author that depression is a natural response to disconnect
from the nature. Everyone has a grey side and one must be comfortable to
express it. Often lack of expression leads to self-inflicted guilt.

